# طريقة رفــع الملفات بالصور على موقع الــMediaFire بعد تحديثه



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*
أولاااااااااااااا 
ندخل على الموقع 
* www.MediaFire.com

*لو عندك اكونت دى هتكون الخطوة الاولى*






*لو مش عندك اكونت هتعمل كده*




























































​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2011)

جامد جداااااا يا بنت العدرا
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايديكى على الشرح الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

جاااااااااااامد جدا يا بنت العدرا

شكرا للمجهود الرائع يا قمر

واحلى تقييم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> جامد جداااااا يا بنت العدرا
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


*مييييييرسى يا كوكى
نورتى ياحبيبتى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تسلم ايديكى على الشرح الرائع​


*ميرسى يافادى
نورت بمرورك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جاااااااااااامد جدا يا بنت العدرا
> 
> شكرا للمجهود الرائع يا قمر
> 
> واحلى تقييم


*  توتو كوكو ( تاسونى كوينا :fun_lol
احلى تحية ليك يا غالى ههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
وشكرااااااا ع التقييم
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2011)

*جارى النتفيذ 
يا كبير
قصدى ياريس​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *جارى النتفيذ
> يا كبير
> قصدى ياريس​*


*ميرسى سمير لمرورك
ربنا معاك
وشكرااااااا ع التقييم
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*اية يا بنوتة الشرح الروعة دة *
*ميرسى يا جميلة *
*تسلم ايدك *
*يستحق اجمل تقييم لو ينفع 100 كنت عملتلك *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اية يا بنوتة الشرح الروعة دة *
> *ميرسى يا جميلة *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *يستحق اجمل تقييم لو ينفع 100 كنت عملتلك *​


*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى
وشكرااااااااا على مرورك الغالى والتقييم حبيبى
*​


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح جميلة ومفيد اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ابانوب عادل2 قال:


> شرح جميلة ومفيد اوى


*ميرسى ليك يا ابانوب 
نورت بمرورك
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى جدا جدا على الشرح بس لو عايزة ارفع حاجة من اليوتيوب اعمل ايه؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا على الشرح بس لو عايزة ارفع حاجة من اليوتيوب اعمل ايه؟


*انتى قصدك يا تينا ازاى ترفعى فيديو تحطيه على اليوتيوب ؟
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لا ازاى احط فيديو من اليوتيوب على الميديا فير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> لا ازاى احط فيديو من اليوتيوب على الميديا فير


*لازم تنزلى الفيديو من اليوتيوب الاول وبعد كده ترفعيه بنفس الخطوات
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اووووووووووووووك ميرسى جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> اووووووووووووووك ميرسى جدا


*تؤمرى يا حبيبة قلبى
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

no comment
شرح من الآخر
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااااائعة
​


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
ربنا يباركك
دلوقتي ممكن كمان drag and drop


----------

